# Documentário "2050- o clima do futuro" na RTP2



## ecobcg (27 Jun 2008 às 19:41)

No próximo Domingo, às 21h, na RTP2, vai passar o documentário "*2050 - O clima do Futuro*", que pelo que vi na apresentação, retrata todas estas questões abordadas aqui no fórum (aquecimento vs arrefecimento, mudanças climáticas, e afins). Pareceu-me muito interessante. Não vou perder...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (27 Jun 2008 às 19:44)

Vou tentar nao perdem .
Vamos la ver se não se perderm no meio do Co2


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jun 2008 às 00:09)

Eu não perco de certeza


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2008 às 22:21)

Alguém viu?

Já só apanhei os últimos minutos em que discutiam os prós e contras da energia nuclear.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2008 às 22:53)

Eu bem quis ver, mas tinha 4 "oponentes" a querer ver o futebol...
Alguém sabe de algum local na net onde se possa ver, ou se vai ser repetido?


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jun 2008 às 23:07)

AnDré disse:


> Alguém viu?
> 
> Já só apanhei os últimos minutos em que discutiam os prós e contras da energia nuclear.



Eu vi...e sendo assim aqui fica o meu comentário:

Desde Adão e Eva que o clima afecta o ser humano, até mesmo tal famoso casal deve ter apanhado uma constipação devido há sua pouca roupa  mas voltando ao assunto o clima claro está, afecta mais uns e menos outros isto claro consoante as épocas, a imprevisibilidade meteorológica foi algo que sempre atormentou o ser humano desde o inicio dos tempos devido á violência que por vezes certos fenómenos tinham e que eram impossíveis de prever. Sendo que mais nada havia a fazer, o Homem decidiu adaptar-se ao clima da região em que vivia e tentar conhece-lo ao máximo para que pudesse estar o mais preparado possível para qualquer eventualidade que pudesse vir a acontecer fora de época, muitas culturas optaram por torturar pessoas como os Maias, outros houve que optaram por dançar á volta da fogueira como o caso de determinadas tribos de África, de todas as culturas é destacar a civilização Maia a qual se suspeita que tenha sido "arrasada" pelo El Niño, tal civilização avançada em todos os aspectos e ciências pode ter sido extinta devido não só ás doenças levadas pelos Espanhóis mas também por fortes chuvas provocadas pelo El Niño, isto porque os arqueólogos recentemente encontraram pirâmides cheias de túmulos que continham mais ossadas que o normal oriundas de sacrifícios humanos o que poderá significar um aumento exponencial de sacrifícios humanos para controlar os clima neste caso as cheias devidas ao El Niño, isto segundos os arqueólogos.

Nos dias de hoje o ser humano já não necessita de sacrificar nem dançar para fazer chover ou nevar, já não necessita de estar tão exposto a riscos meteorológicos extremos, pois já temos a capacidade de prever tais fenómenos com algum tempo de antecedência, já conseguimos por fim conhecer um pouco do clima. 
Agora só porque conhecemos o clima não significa que o controlamos mesmo que de forma directa ou indirecta, fenómenos extremos sempre houve e sempre haverá, claro que existem picos de actividade climática, algo que é perfeitamente normal, pois o clima sendo autónomo nunca está parado.
 Penso que o mundo está a pensar de forma errada, nós não somos donos da natureza a natureza é que é nossa dona mais tarde ou mais cedo acabará por haver uma vingança por parte da mesma, seje devido ao aquecimento ou arrefecimento é indiferente mas quando o planeta der um espirro é melhor estar atento. Para mim o clima continua igual desde aquilo que era desde o inicio dos tempos, com a sua autonomia própria, os seus mecanismos de regulação, agora isto é na atmosfera porque a nível do solo as coisas mudaram muito desde dos tempos do casal maravilha (Adão e Eva) estamos a viver cada vez mais expostos a todos os tipos de risco, ocupamos áreas outrora ocupadas por animais que estavam adaptados a tal ecossistema e o conheciam bem tal região e os seus perigos, é por isto que acho que o numero de mortos devido a cataclismos de ordem meteorológica tem vindo a aumentar e irá aumentar cada vez mais, se somos cada vez mais em e para além de sermos mais ainda ocupamos essencialmente áreas de costa sendo elas as de maior risco é claro que grandes desgraças se poderão abater sobre tal área tenha elas os planos que tiverem, por mais voltas que tentemos dar a natureza dará sempre volta a isto é mais esperta que nós é impossível contorná-la, é impossível saltar por cima, e se por acaso estivermos perto desse limite ela depressa nos afastará, o clima não tem culpa o CO2 muito menos, se não fosse ele não estaríamos cá, andamos a culpar-nos uns aos outros quando o problema está mesmo em nós que deixamos de conhecer a natureza e já não estamos habituados a intempéries.

Enfim…é esperar para ver o que nos reserva 2050 em termos climáticos.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jun 2008 às 11:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu vi...e sendo assim aqui fica o meu comentário:
> 
> Desde Adão e Eva que o clima afecta o ser humano, até mesmo tal famoso casal deve ter apanhado uma constipação devido há sua pouca roupa  mas voltando ao assunto o clima claro está, afecta mais uns e menos outros isto claro consoante as épocas, a imprevisibilidade meteorológica foi algo que sempre atormentou o ser humano desde o inicio dos tempos devido á violência que por vezes certos fenómenos tinham e que eram impossíveis de prever. Sendo que mais nada havia a fazer, o Homem decidiu adaptar-se ao clima da região em que vivia e tentar conhece-lo ao máximo para que pudesse estar o mais preparado possível para qualquer eventualidade que pudesse vir a acontecer fora de época, muitas culturas optaram por torturar pessoas como os Maias, outros houve que optaram por dançar á volta da fogueira como o caso de determinadas tribos de África, de todas as culturas é destacar a civilização Maia a qual se suspeita que tenha sido "arrasada" pelo El Niño, tal civilização avançada em todos os aspectos e ciências pode ter sido extinta devido não só ás doenças levadas pelos Espanhóis mas também por fortes chuvas provocadas pelo El Niño, isto porque os arqueólogos recentemente encontraram pirâmides cheias de túmulos que continham mais ossadas que o normal oriundas de sacrifícios humanos o que poderá significar um aumento exponencial de sacrifícios humanos para controlar os clima neste caso as cheias devidas ao El Niño, isto segundos os arqueólogos.
> 
> ...



Acho que só falta acrescentar a parte que falava da contribuição do HOMEM para o aumento das emissões de CO2 e respectivo efeito na temperatura global, com o seu aumento! Fenómenos atmosféricos extremos sempre existiram, é um facto, agora que os mesmos são cada vez mais frequentes e fortes também é outro facto e que não se pode atribuir a ciclos destes fenómenos e a estarmos numa pico desses ciclos...

Segundo me lembro, a previsão de aumento de temperatura a nivel global falada foi de 2ºC, o suficiente para ter vários efeitos, nenhum deles muito benéfico (falou-se no desaparecimento dos gelos existentes na Gronelândia, aumento do nível do mar, vários paises com enormes áreas inundadas (os mais preocupantes serão os asiáticos devido aos milhões de pessoas que á habitam), etc...).

Foi interessante e abordaram-se algumas questões importantes, nomeadamente no que se poderá fazer para diminuir a nossa dependência energética do petróleo e aumentar o uso das renováveis.


PS:Eu gravei o programa. Não sei é se o consigo colocar online! Alguém me poderá ajudar? Tem 1 Gb de tamanho...


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2008 às 12:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> estamos a viver cada vez mais expostos a todos os tipos de risco, ocupamos áreas outrora ocupadas por animais que estavam adaptados a tal ecossistema e o conheciam bem tal região e os seus perigos, é por isto que acho que o numero de mortos devido a cataclismos de ordem meteorológica tem vindo a aumentar e irá aumentar cada vez mais, se somos cada vez mais em e para além de sermos mais ainda ocupamos essencialmente áreas de costa sendo elas as de maior risco é claro que grandes desgraças se poderão abater sobre tal área tenha elas os planos que tiverem, por mais voltas que tentemos dar a natureza dará sempre volta a isto é mais esperta que nós é impossível contorná-la, é impossível saltar por cima, e se por acaso estivermos perto desse limite ela depressa nos afastará



Não renuncio às alterações climáticas. Tenho consciência de que elas existem, mas concordo inteiramente com isto que o Mário disse.
E mais! Países como Moçambique, Índia, China (…), são países que sempre viveram as terríveis consequências das monções. São países cujos registos meteorológicos são ainda muito recentes. Países com um crescimento populacional exponencial cujas condições de vida são... deploráveis e sem as mínimas condições de sustentabilidade. É claro que em ambos os países há classes ricas (muito ricas). No entanto, classes que nunca " se vêem morrem" aquando as verdadeiras enxurradas!

Ora, se a população cresce de forma abrupta, e se as condições de vida são deploráveis, é normal que em caso de caos meteorológico hajam cada vez mais mortos, o que dá ideia que os desastres naturais são cada vez maiores. Mas será que o são mesmo? Quer dizer, são em termos de número de óbitos, mas ao nível da força da devastação, será também significativamente maior? 

E o Mário ainda disse outra coisa importante: _"para além de sermos mais ainda ocupamos essencialmente áreas de costa"_. 
Se isso em Portugal que é um país desenvolvido e tal, e cuja taxa de crescimento populacional é quase nula, é flagrante, como será nos países que mencionei e nos de mais que se encontram nas mesmas condições?

Mais uma vez repito, não tenho os olhos fechados às alterações climáticas, mas de forma alguma as aceito como justificação para todos os desastres. Uma coisa é vermos que o Ártico tem cada vez menos gelo, o Antártico cada vez mais gelo, chover cada vez menos no lugar “x” ou mais no lugar “y”. Outra completamente diferente é desculparmos as mortes humanas em desastres naturais que sempre aconteceram com as alterações climáticas.

Isto faz-me lembrar algo que nunca compreendi muito bem:
“A instituição “x” recolheu “n” toneladas de alimentos para as vítimas da fome!”
 A fome vai acabar com esta acção, ou é apenas um adiar de fome? Porque é que damos em bruto ao invés de dar em algo que eles possam investir? Ensinar a cultivar, talvez.

E apesar de parecer descabido isto está directamente direccionado com o que disse em cima. Porque é que se lamentam as vítimas dos desastres naturais, ao invés de se educar os sobreviventes? Há lugares que mais tarde ou mais cedo são varridos por violentas tempestades. E quando isso acontece é sempre mais fácil culpar as alterações climáticas do que a inconsciência humana.

As alterações climáticas existem, é um facto! Mas a irresponsabilidade do homem supera tudo. E os dois aliados, são uma verdadeira catástrofe.
Enfim…

PS: Quase 30 virgulas num post escrito por ti, Mário Barros?


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2008 às 12:14)

ecobcg disse:


> PS:Eu gravei o programa. Não sei é se o consigo colocar online! Alguém me poderá ajudar? Tem 1 Gb de tamanho...



Não sei se é possivel colocar um video desse tamanho no youtube...
Deve demorar uma noite inteira a fazer o upload.

Mas eu gostava de ver o documentário, visto que como disse só apanhei os últimos minutos.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jun 2008 às 13:09)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei se é possivel colocar um video desse tamanho no youtube...
> Deve demorar uma noite inteira a fazer o upload.
> 
> Mas eu gostava de ver o documentário, visto que como disse só apanhei os últimos minutos.



Não o limite é 100 mb, Ecobcg tens que encolher isso 



AnDré disse:


> PS: Quase 30 virgulas num post escrito por ti, Mário Barros?



Viva a revolução das vírgulas, elas no outro dia tiveram aqui a protestar aqui á frente de minha casa para que eu as utilizasse então assim é


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jun 2008 às 13:58)

Também concordo com o que disseste André (e Mário Barros)!

De facto, actualmente os fenómenos climáticos atingem muitas mais pessoas e com danos maiores, dada a cada vez maior ocupação de áreas chamadas de "risco", como as zonas junto do litoral, zonas que estavam normalmente sujeitas a furacões, monções, etc... e que agora, devido ao crescimento exponencial da população mundial, são ocupadas, com todas as consequências inerentes.

Também acho é que os fenómenos climáticos que costumavam ocorrer estão a tornar-se mais intensos!!!

Ontem vi também o filme/documentário "11th Hour", que também trata estas questões. E entre outras coisas, fiquei com um comentário em mente. Alguém dizia que uma das frases mais erradas ditas por um cientista há algumas décadas atrás foi "_O Homem é o Rei da Narureza_". De facto, enquanto todos nós não trocarmos esta frase por "_O Homem é uma das componentes da Natureza_", ou algo do género e não interiorizarmos que o que o Homem faz à Natureza acabará por ter consequências sobre si mesmo, então não iremos a lado nenhum.

E isto terá como consequência, não o fim do planeta Terra, mas a extinção da espécie humana!!! Após a qual o planeta voltará ao seu equilibrio normal!!!

É assim como quando temos febre! O nosso corpo aquece, resultado da resposta/combate a uma infecção. Quando a infecção é debelada (através dos recursos do corpo ou com a ajuda de medicamentos, consoante a gravidade), é sinal que o vírus ou bactéria foram expulsos do organismo, o qual retorna ao seu estado normal!!!

Esperemos que não haja a necessidade de sermos "expulsos" da Terra!!!!


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jun 2008 às 13:59)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei se é possivel colocar um video desse tamanho no youtube...
> Deve demorar uma noite inteira a fazer o upload.
> 
> Mas eu gostava de ver o documentário, visto que como disse só apanhei os últimos minutos.



Vou passar para DVD, depois posso enviar-to!!


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2008 às 15:03)

Eu fui espreitando o documentário aos poucos, pareceu-me equilibrado, apesar de ter imensos intervenientes associados à teoria do aquecimento antropogénico, do IPCC, do Hadley Center, etc,etc, muitas vezes os especialistas faziam questão em dizer que há coisas onde não temos 100% de certezas mas fortes suspeitas. 

A minha grande dúvida actual também se prende com haver ou não mais eventos extremos. 
Nestes documentários acaba por falar-se sempre no Katrina, e este documentário não escapou à regra, embora seja de realçar que quem falou sobre isso fez questão de frizar que não há certezas. Eu acho que o Katrina tanto podia acontecer hoje como há 50 anos atrás, e acontecerá no futuro novamente com ou sem aquecimento global. Tal como um dia teremos um furacão a devastar Miami, tanto pode ser daqui a um mês como daqui a 50 anos.
Não sei se há mais eventos extremos ou há apenas mais população em zonas de risco e um conhecimento global do que se passa muito superior ao que existia no passado. Terei sempre esta dúvida. Ao contrário da paleoclimatologia onde podemos reconstruir o que se passou no passado, esta área dos eventos extremos não podemos com exactidão reconstruir o que se passou pelo mundo nos últimos séculos, até porque muitas regiões do mundo onde hoje há eventos extremos há séculos atrás não vivia lá absolutamente ninguém para o resgistar.

No entanto já fui mais céptico em relação a isto tudo do que sou hoje. Tenho achado suspeitas algumas alterações um bocado radicais de um momento para o outro, na Ásia este ano houve um mês muito frio a que se seguiu um terrivelmente quente, nos EUA a um Inverno frio segue-se uma época de tornados tramada, o Ártico derrete e o Antártico congela, o ano passado e este ano assisti a umas intensificações explosivas de ciclones tropicais bastante surpreendentes no Atlântico e no Indico que deixaram os meteorolistas de cabelos em pé, etc,etc. Parece haver aqui uma série de desequilibrios significativos no planeta e por vezes dá a impressão que o clima se tenta ajustar de forma muito brusca e repentina.

A mensagem deste tipo de documentários é simples, havendo suspeitas bastante fortes, mais vale prevenir do que remediar.


----------



## hurricane (30 Jun 2008 às 15:14)

Alguem me pode passar esse video???
Eu adorava ter visto mas tive numa feira!!!
Fogo eu adoro essas coisas, até comprei o dvd da national geografic de 6ºC pk tinha lido o livro e tudo.
Se me puderem passar o documentario avisem me ok????


----------



## Rog (30 Jun 2008 às 16:23)

Vi algumas partes do documentário, e teve o seu interesse. 
Partilho da opinião que é difícil saber se os eventos actuais estão mais intensos que em outros tempos. 
Mas claramente nos últimos anos existe algo de significativo a ocorrer, acentuado degelo a norte, e acumulações recordes a sul. Este ano segue a tendência do ano anterior. Isto é fruto do aquecimento global? Não sei. 
A norte:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 a sul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anomalias temp actual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Volume total de gelo no mundo desde 1979





As energias renováveis, têm um custo elevado e uma eficiência um pouco abaixo do que seria desejável para servirem de alternativa ao petróleo. Mas os progressos nesta área estão sempre a surgir, e cada vez a eficiência é superior a cada ano que passa.
O Nuclear é uma opção a considerar, e é das melhores alternativas na produção de energia eléctrica. Tem riscos, mas como referiam no documentário: uma barragem também têm os seus riscos.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jun 2008 às 17:54)

ecobcg disse:


> Vou passar para DVD, depois posso enviar-to!!


Muito obrigado *ecobcg*!



Rog disse:


> O Nuclear é uma opção a considerar, e é das melhores alternativas na produção de energia eléctrica. Tem riscos, mas como referiam no documentário: uma barragem também têm os seus riscos.


Ainda hei-de perguntar ao coordenador do meu curso, porque é que sendo ele um curso direccionado para a energia e para o ambiente, não tem actualmente cadeira sobre energia núclear.


As imagens que o *Rog* postou deixaram-me a pensar no seguinte:
Todas as teorias do arrefecimento global começam pelo hemisfério norte, com a quebra da corrente do Golfo, o arrefecimento do Atlântico norte, a neve na Europa, etc...
No entanto o que vemos nos últimos anos é exactamente o contrário. 
Não virá o frio do sul, e o calor do norte?
Parece-me que haverá numa batalha de gigantes na linha do equador!


----------



## psm (30 Jun 2008 às 18:26)

Vi a espaços também, mas há uma coisa que foi bastante chata no documentário,foi a quantidades de vezes que repetiam a frase "alterações climaticas" parecia uma lavagem ao cerebro.


----------



## José M. Sousa (1 Jul 2008 às 10:22)

Aqui o primeiro de seis vídeos no Youtube 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clO-7-WmQ1w"]YouTube - 2050 How Soon Is Now - Climate Change - Global Warming 1/6[/ame]


----------



## Paulo H (1 Jul 2008 às 12:47)

Rog disse:


> Mas claramente nos últimos anos existe algo de significativo a ocorrer, acentuado degelo a norte, e acumulações recordes a sul. Este ano segue a tendência do ano anterior. Isto é fruto do aquecimento global? Não sei.
> A norte:
> 
> 
> ...



Não me choca absolutamente nada, que a Antartida acumule gelo e o Artico derreta, é uma questão de diferente natureza de cada local, pois um é oceano e outro é um continente com cordilheiras que superam os 3000m alt e com plataformas de gelo a superar por vezes os 3000m de profundidade. Havendo uma distribuição diferente das precipitações no planeta, tudo pode acontecer..

A Antartida é sem dúvida, uma grande impulsionadora do clima, ou pelo menos impulsionadora das mudanças de estação, é como se ela gerasse as condições iniciais para que tudo passe a acontecer. A uma dada altura do ano, os ventos descem literalmente varrendo do polo Sul para as extremidades do circulo polar. Os ventos descem com acelaração porque provêm de locais de grande altitude do interior da Antartida até ao oceano, desencadeando um sem-fim de fenomenos meteorológicos de mudança de estação, o que não é tão óbvio no Polo Norte! Quando tal acontece, os gelos avançam, os icebergs já despegados são transportados até latitudes relativamente mais distantes do que acontece no norte. Pode também haver uma evolução aparente da superfíe gelada, dado que na Antartida, a profundidade da plataforma de gelo é maior, pelo que responde mais lentamente à subida das temperaturas.

Como referi num post do tópico "Monitorizacao Criosfera 2008", sendo a Antartida mais fria, havendo uma diferente distribuição das precipitações do planeta, se esta for beneficiada resultará no crescimento da superfície gelada. Bem sei, que a Antártida é um deserto onde a precipitação é escassa, talvez esse facto em si próprio signifique que a sua evolução foi na grande maioria das vezes irreverente em relação a outras eventuais eras de aquecimento global, mantendo-se fria ou sem precipitação sob a forma de chuva, sem o efeito amenizador do mar. Como o gelo é isolante, se não houver chuva ou nevoeiro, este irá resistir melhor à estação quente.

O Ártico também é importante e se derreter uma grande porção, poderá interferir na circulação termohalina das correntes, acredito que sim. Mas sempre ouvi dizer que o maior e mais importante deserto do planeta é a Antartida (ausência de precipitação), muitas vezes a distribuição da "precipitação" faz-se na horizontal por arrastamento da neve tipo pó.

Dizer que a Gronelândia, irá descongelar completamente, também não me parece provável. Esta grande ilha, tem cordilheiras/planaltos muito elevados e não me parece que a temperatura suba por lá +13ºC de média neste século!

Gronelândia:

"A média anual no interior da Gronelândia aproxima-se de - 32°C.."
e-geographica.com/os_climas_frios.htm

"A altitude média do gelo é 2 135 m.."
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manto_de_gelo_da_Gronelândia


----------

